# Catto's whisky bottle



## Humabdos (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone know how old this is? I know that Catto's is still making whisky. The seam stops at the first ring. I picked this up last year at a garage sale for $3.
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's the bottom.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi, I think the Scotts may have been behind in bottle tech from what I can tell. I've had BIM whiskeys with US tax stamps dated in the late 30's. It could be the distillers had their own glasshouses and just didn't want to contract them out to a machined plant but I don't know. Maybe it took Owens a couple decades to set up there.
 I'd love to here the truth if anyone knows for sure.


----------



## amblypygi (Feb 19, 2006)

BIM bottles were being made in India into the 50s. My guess on the Scottish whiskeys is that they were all about the tradition; a good single malt still comes with a cork after all []

 Sean


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 19, 2006)

O well ... it looks good in the window[8|]


----------



## David E (Feb 23, 2006)

I have same bottle with partial label on other side of embosing.
 Gives Analytical Laboratory Glasgow, 24 October 1912.
 Awarded Price Medal London 1884  (Very old Scottish Highland Whiskey)
 Dave


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Dave

 Thanks for that info. I thought it must be pre pro because of it only being embosed Catto's Whisky. 
 Glen


----------



## monsterdigger (Feb 24, 2006)

If it was made within 1932-1964 it would have "Federal Law Forbids Sale or Re-use of This Bottle". All hard liquor bottle had that embossed on them. It looks turn of the century to me but they could be behind in technology. Probably 1890-1930.


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 24, 2006)

I wasn't sure if all post prohibition foreign bottles had the "Federal Law Forbids Sale or Re-use of This Bottle" embosed on them or not.  After reading David's post I'm guessing it's from a few years before 1920
 Glen


----------

